# Ithaca Mag-10 for sale



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I got a very nice Ithaca Mag-10 for sale. Great gun. Briley choke tubes. You have never lived until you shoot one of these. Kicks like a 20g, kills like nothing else.. Comes with a little ammo. No girly-men, please
I am thinking around $600

P.S. Yes, it's well acquainted with Tom turkeys.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If I didn't already have one I would be all over this.


----------

